# skill assessment vetassess to visa grant



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

hi everyone,

i m creating this thread for all expats who are planning to move to australia or already have been granted pr. we can share our progress and our mutual information sharing can benefit all of us. i have applied for skill assessment for human resource advisor profile with vetassess and waiting for assessment to come. can anyone tell how much time vetassess takes for the completing the assessment.


----------



## spandian (Nov 3, 2012)

Vetasses can take up to 12 weeks to finalise an application provided no further information is requested during the processing period.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello 

My friend is applying for vetassess for 149211 as call or contact centre manager. Assessing authority is vetassess. The job code is only in CSOL. Will need ACT sponsorship.

can anyone guide what documents are needed and what is the fees for Vetasssess


----------



## sharma9579 (Feb 17, 2013)

As far as I takes 15 day to 4 months... Please guide me on duty certificate. It should be on letterhead and need to signed by somebody in organization ?





rockydude said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i m creating this thread for all expats who are planning to move to australia or already have been granted pr. we can share our progress and our mutual information sharing can benefit all of us. i have applied for skill assessment for human resource advisor profile with vetassess and waiting for assessment to come. can anyone tell how much time vetassess takes for the completing the assessment.


----------



## sharma9579 (Feb 17, 2013)

getsetgo said:


> Hello
> 
> My friend is applying for vetassess for 149211 as call or contact centre manager. Assessing authority is vetassess. The job code is only in CSOL. Will need ACT sponsorship.
> 
> can anyone guide what documents are needed and what is the fees for Vetasssess


Docs Required for Vetassess Skill Assessment Test
10th Certificates and Marks Sheets
12th Certificates and Marks Sheets
Graduation Certificates and Marks Sheets
Post Graduation Certificates and Marks Sheets
PGDBM Certficates and Marksheets
Appointment letter 2007 onwards
Few Salary Slips of the above employments
Duty Certificate to be provided by Paul

Govt Fee 37000 INR


----------



## sharma9579 (Feb 17, 2013)

Revert please..........


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

rockydude said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i m creating this thread for all expats who are planning to move to australia or already have been granted pr. we can share our progress and our mutual information sharing can benefit all of us. i have applied for skill assessment for human resource advisor profile with vetassess and waiting for assessment to come. can anyone tell how much time vetassess takes for the completing the assessment.


i have also applied to vetasses for assessment as human resource advisor.....my application is paperbased and it reached thr on 20th feb.....wat abt u....and i havent recieved any email or notification from them........


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

I have also sent paper application for Vetassess skill assessment. The application is received on 25th Mar as per the status page in Vetassess website. Not sure how much time they will take. Do they send verification emails to employers or even to managers?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

usually it ranges from 10-12 weeks, but i have already crossed 12th week.

sometimes they do employer verification. either through email or call


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

employer verification depends on the documents you submit ..if you just provided statutory declr for employer then your employer might receive an email for confirmation .. else employer receive the call .


----------



## mgokhru (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Nectar - I am applying to assessment as an Internal Auditor (221214) as well. I am a CA+MBA with about 4 years 7 months of experience in big4 in the US + about 1.5 years of experience as an Accountant. I have just submitted my online application and preparing the documents to be sent there. Could you please answer few of my questions? 

- Who can certify documents? I know a lawyer - can she do it? 

- For one job, the company does not exist anymore. I have obtained a reference letter from a previous manager, plus I have old offer letter and a tax document. Will I need the Statutory declaration for this? 

- For one job, I have the reference letter but cannot find any payslips or tax documents. Does this also require a statutory declaration? 

- Are there are any states I can apply for State Sponsorship? 

Will appreciate if you can share your experience with me as well
Thanks a ton!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

mgokhru said:


> Hello Nectar - I am applying to assessment as an Internal Auditor (221214) as well. I am a CA+MBA with about 4 years 7 months of experience in big4 in the US + about 1.5 years of experience as an Accountant. I have just submitted my online application and preparing the documents to be sent there. Could you please answer few of my questions?
> 
> - Who can certify documents? I know a lawyer - can she do it?
> 
> ...


all the best ...

yes lawyer , is a gazetted officer, you can very well get attested.

for the company which is not existing, if you are obtaining any letter recently, you can ask the employer who is certifying to add a line, saying that the company is no longer existing..in that case you dont need a statutory declaration. i did the same thing.. 


if you dont have tax or payslips, if you have bank statement crediting your salary, then you add that .. or you can provide your offer letter or any increment letter

SS , currently you can apply for South Australia

hope infm helps you..


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> employer verification depends on the documents you submit ..if you just provided statutory declr for employer then your employer might receive an email for confirmation .. else employer receive the call .


I have provided a declaration from my team lead. In this case would they send a verification mail/call to employer or team lead?

I have worked for 4 companies (Wipro, IBM, Cognizant and CSC) till now, and have provided 4 declarations, all from my managers/team leads.


----------



## mgokhru (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Nectar_S 

Have you received your assessment results?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sghosh said:


> I have provided a declaration from my team lead. In this case would they send a verification mail/call to employer or team lead?
> 
> I have worked for 4 companies (Wipro, IBM, Cognizant and CSC) till now, and have provided 4 declarations, all from my managers/team leads.


Is it a statutory declaration or letter from manager/team lead...

it depends on case to case, whether ur employer would receive a call or not..

in the forums i have seen, if we have given letter from employer , in order to check the authenticity, they are making calls to the employer. if you have just given self declaration, then they are checking by sending emails to the employer


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

mgokhru said:


> Thanks Nectar_S
> 
> Have you received your assessment results?


not yet.. waiting for more than 12 weeks.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Is it a statutory declaration or letter from manager/team lead...
> 
> it depends on case to case, whether ur employer would receive a call or not..
> 
> in the forums i have seen, if we have given letter from employer , in order to check the authenticity, they are making calls to the employer. if you have just given self declaration, then they are checking by sending emails to the employer


They are declaration made by my Team Leads in a Rs 200 Stamp paper and the letter is notarized by a lawyer. I could not get any letter in a company letter head as HR dept says that company letter head cannot be used for my personal purpose.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> not yet.. waiting for more than 12 weeks.


Did you try communicating with Vetassess trying to get a reason for the delay? This is real frustrating. ACS completes the assessment in 45 days to max 2 months. But no fixed time period for Vetassess.

How many companies did you work for before applying for the assessment. I heard that, more the number of companies, it takes more time for the verification.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sghosh said:


> Did you try communicating with Vetassess trying to get a reason for the delay? This is real frustrating. ACS completes the assessment in 45 days to max 2 months. But no fixed time period for Vetassess.
> 
> How many companies did you work for before applying for the assessment. I heard that, more the number of companies, it takes more time for the verification.



today i got my result - positive


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

*Help*

Hi, i have submitted my assessment form to vetassess for Code 149914 Financial Instituion Branch manager. still not received any confirmation. have only two years of experience, but my occupation is not listed in most of the state. can anyone tell me the possibility of this occupation being included in July list.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi, i have submitted my assessment form to vetassess for Code 149914 Financial Instituion Branch manager. still not received any confirmation. have only two years of experience, but my occupation is not listed in most of the state. can anyone tell me the possibility of this occupation being included in July list.


yours is already in july list .. not a problem is your occupation is not listed even mine too internal auditor is not listed.

but if you have your occupation listed in CSOL , then should not worry at all..

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> yours is already in july list .. not a problem is your occupation is not listed even mine too internal auditor is not listed.
> 
> but if you have your occupation listed in CSOL , then should not worry at all..
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


Hi thanks for ur reply. I have only two years experience, so only worried. As if now, My occupation is not listed in most of the states. So just wanted to know more abt state Nomination list.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi, i have submitted my assessment form to vetassess for Code 149914 Financial Instituion Branch manager. still not received any confirmation. have only two years of experience, but my occupation is not listed in most of the state. can anyone tell me the possibility of this occupation being included in July list.


your occupation is listed in South Australia, western australia with high demand ..but not sure of years of exp..


but i do see in Aus immi site, they require 3 yrs of exp

Skill level

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 2).


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> your occupation is listed in South Australia, western australia with high demand ..but not sure of years of exp..
> 
> 
> but i do see in Aus immi site, they require 3 yrs of exp
> ...


i think they require either the formal qualification or three years of experience........as it is said 3 years may SUBSTITUTE for the qualification........so if ur degree is related to accounting then u require only one year experience like all the other professions...


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

which state sponsorship is better SA or WA..plz advise


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

khanash said:


> which state sponsorship is better SA or WA..plz advise


in what stage , you would like to know, becos while applyng u can apply as many


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

no if we have to get statesponsorship frm SA then we only have to put its name only then they will sponsor.so i need to decide in advance whether i hav to apply for SA adelaide or WA perth. what abt u have u decided whr to apply .....


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

khanash said:


> no if we have to get statesponsorship frm SA then we only have to put its name only then they will sponsor.so i need to decide in advance whether i hav to apply for SA adelaide or WA perth. what abt u have u decided whr to apply .....


my job is listed only in SA


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> your occupation is listed in South Australia, western australia with high demand ..but not sure of years of exp..
> 
> 
> but i do see in Aus immi site, they require 3 yrs of exp
> ...


Hi, I have checked the sites for Western Australia and South Australia. But my occupation is not listed in WA and listed with low availability in SA. Other than that it is not listed in any other states. Another query, I haven't get any email confirmation from vetasess but they have debited my account for fees before a week. When they will confirm it.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

when you have submitted the application .. usually it takes some time for them to confirm .. i have submitted 25th dec and got confirmation on 9th jan..

if you have submitted long back, why dont u give a ring


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> today i got my result - positive


Hey M8, Congrats. You are almost done now. Hope all us gets a chance to give such good news. These kind of posts helps us keep going...

Did you manager or Team leads received any verification calls or emails?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi, I have checked the sites for Western Australia and South Australia. But my occupation is not listed in WA and listed with low availability in SA. Other than that it is not listed in any other states. Another query, I haven't get any email confirmation from vetasess but they have debited my account for fees before a week. When they will confirm it.


for the 2nd query: It happened with me as well. First they debited my account, and after almost 5-6 days on 25th Feb, I received my ID and password to login to Vetassess website. After I logged in, the application received date was 25th Feb and not the day when the amount was debited from my card.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

A query from my side: How did you guys make the payment of Vetassess and how are you planning to pay for the Embassy fees of 3060 AUD. My agent said that I need a credit card with a limit of 1.8 lakhs. What if we dont have a credit card of 1.8 lacs. Dont they accept Visa debit cards, if I have a cash balance of 2 lakhs. The process is same for both Debit and Credit cards as both are Visa cards.

Any idea or suggestions from any one is really appreciated.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

sghosh said:


> A query from my side: How did you guys make the payment of Vetassess and how are you planning to pay for the Embassy fees of 3060 AUD. My agent said that I need a credit card with a limit of 1.8 lakhs. What if we dont have a credit card of 1.8 lacs. Dont they accept Visa debit cards, if I have a cash balance of 2 lakhs. The process is same for both Debit and Credit cards as both are Visa cards.
> 
> Any idea or suggestions from any one is really appreciated.


I think you can use debit card.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

congrats sggosh........
when was ur application date and how many years of experience and no. of companies did u show....and did they contact ur employer or ur status changed directly frm docs recieved to successfull.......


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

khanash said:


> congrats sggosh........
> when was ur application date and how many years of experience and no. of companies did u show....and did they contact ur employer or ur status changed directly frm docs recieved to successfull.......


Hey, My application is received by Vetassess on 25th Mar. Still waiting for a response from them. nectar_s got a positive result from Vetassess, I was congratulating him.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks sghosh.. 

all the best for your ielts. i am taking on 16th may..


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

khanash said:


> congrats sggosh........
> when was ur application date and how many years of experience and no. of companies did u show....and did they contact ur employer or ur status changed directly frm docs recieved to successfull.......


my employer received a call and me too received call from case officer and verified on job roles and responsibilities


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> my employer received a call and me too received call from case officer and verified on job roles and responsibilities


But does the employer provide information on roles and responsibilities. They normally give the date of joining and designation. rest they consider confidential.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

sghosh said:


> But does the employer provide information on roles and responsibilities. They normally give the date of joining and designation. rest they consider confidential.


u r right ...to employer they just asked joining date not on roles


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> my employer received a call and me too received call from case officer and verified on job roles and responsibilities


I am very much worried about this verification. I am in to IT service management (Incident/ Problem/ Change Management). I have ITIL v3 certification. I found no perfect match with the ANZSCO job roles. So applied for 511112 - Contract/Project or Program administrator as I found few of the roles matching with mine. All my 5 years in IBM, Cognizant and CSC is in to IT service management role and have all the documents. But only concern is, somehow if Vetassess feels that my roles are not matching with 511112, then I am gone.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Thanks sghosh..
> 
> all the best for your ielts. i am taking on 16th may..


Hope your IELTS score crosses band 9 . Please share, how was the test, tough or easy or normal?


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,

I am also going to apply for Contract, Project Or Program Administrator - 511112.
I am from the shipping & Logistics and there are many parts of my jobs that are related.

Anybody has any experience applying for this ?

thanks. 
Lets keep each other updated.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Quest*

Hi Guys... 

Just registered...

Sent my papers to Vetassess last week for skills assessment...fees of 38000 INR debited today. I've applied for ICT Business Development Manager...I carry over 8 yrs of experience...anybody applied for the similar job code. Am checking for an average processing time for such occupations.
Have scheduled IELTS for May 16th... Probably few who are appearing same day could catch up.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Question on Assessment TAT*

Hi Guys... 

Just registered...

Sent my papers to Vetassess last week for skills assessment...fees of 38000 INR debited today. I've applied for ICT Business Development Manager...I carry over 8 yrs of experience...anybody applied for the similar job code. Am checking for an average processing time for such occupations.
Have scheduled IELTS for May 16th... Probably few who are appearing same day could catch up.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also going to apply for Contract, Project Or Program Administrator - 511112.
> I am from the shipping & Logistics and there are many parts of my jobs that are related.
> ...


You would like to subscribe to the thread given below specifically for 511112.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-program-administrator-join.html#post1147628


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

besthar said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Just registered...
> 
> ...


Went through many threads which gave me an idea that Vetassess doesn't depend on the skill that you applied for. Probably the time taken is generally 3-4 months. However, if yours is a straight forward case and have many supporting docs, then they may process faster.


----------



## ch1977 (Sep 15, 2013)

rockydude said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i m creating this thread for all expats who are planning to move to australia or already have been granted pr. we can share our progress and our mutual information sharing can benefit all of us. i have applied for skill assessment for human resource advisor profile with vetassess and waiting for assessment to come. can anyone tell how much time vetassess takes for the completing the assessment.


hi everyone
i need help regarding VETASSESS assessment. i want to have assessment as "university lecturer". I have experience of 6 years out of which i availed 2 years as FULL PAYMENT STUDY LEAVE. Excluding study leave i have 4 years of teaching experience but total job at university is 6 years.
can any one help me if vetassess will consider my study leave period as experience or not.
from my university, i can provide experience letters for 6 years.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MegR (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Read all the posts here and it is really very helpful. Thanks for all the info.

I am new to this forum and have 2 questions as below:

Question 1:
I have applied for vetassess skill assessment (documents received 24th June 2013). It has been 12 weeks now and I have still not received a response from them. I did email the "migrate" team and received an automated response which said" process time takes 10-12 weeks and there is no outstanding documents in your case".
Please can anybody advise if I need to call them or email them again to know some kind of an update?

Question 2:
My friends (couple) have recently landed in Sydney (1o days ago) on 190 visa PR and are looking out for a job currently. Their experience has been really bad so far. Even though they have the best of the abilities to do the relevant job they have not been offered as they prefer Aussies over Indians.
Please can any one of you help with any contacts of friends/family who are working in Sydney and can refer them. They have been awarded best employees in India and worked in awesome companies. Husband is a Software Engineer and wife is into administration with a Pgdba in HR from Symbiosis.


Any lead would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

MegR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Read all the posts here and it is really very helpful. Thanks for all the info.
> 
> ...


If you have completed your 12 weeks, it is no harm in phoning them. they are very polite and understandable with our enthusiasm as well.. so give a try .all the best.

sorry , not able to help on second question., but it is disheartening to hear about the situation in Aussie for Indians.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

MegR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Read all the posts here and it is really very helpful. Thanks for all the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone make me clear regarding Vetassess Online process?
1. online application Submission with payment.
2. then?????? If positive result then Certified copies of documents to Vetassess here again I have to pay any fee? 
Am so confuse can anyone help me


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Roze, you have to submit the certified copies of all documents to vet assess and make payment towards the same.Once the payment is received you will receive an acknowledgment mail from vet assess stating that you have been assigned a case officer and your assessment is under progress.
You will hear from them in about 12 weeks or so with regards to your assessment outcome. You don't have to pay any amount after you receive your assessment.
You have to proceed to EOI once your assessment is in hand.


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

I got my skilled assessment positive from vetassess. But it is signed by Dr Mamta Chauhan..am not sure if this is authentic as the letterhead has an address of Melbourne....Anyone with a similar case ?


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> today i got my result - positive


Hi..was it signed by Dr mamta Chauhan ?


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Priya82 said:


> Hi..was it signed by Dr mamta Chauhan ?


Same for me as well.

+ve asessment signed by Dr Mamta Chauhan...I dont see it as a cause of concern and have already submitted my docs for SS..


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Same for me as well.
> 
> +ve asessment signed by Dr Mamta Chauhan...I dont see it as a cause of concern and have already submitted my docs for SS..


Hey Thanks much....good to hear that...
another quick question ... I understand that the superior band is IELTs is 8. but what if i score 6 or 6.5 in one of the modules and 7 or above in the rest...will i be eligible to migrate ? What is required...a minimum of 7 in each module or the aggregate ?


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Priya82 said:


> Hey Thanks much....good to hear that...
> another quick question ... I understand that the superior band is IELTs is 8. but what if i score 6 or 6.5 in one of the modules and 7 or above in the rest...will i be eligible to migrate ? What is required...a minimum of 7 in each module or the aggregate ?


If you are going for SS then I believe it varies from state to state..I have applied for NSW SS and they require minimum 6 in each band, so anybody scoring 6+ in all sections is good to go for NSW SS..

As far as the EOI points are concerned, you need 8+ in all sections for 20 points and 7+ in all sections for 10 points as per Booklet 6.

Trust that clarifies...


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thnks...it does..mine is a skilled migration...so...am a little concerned that if i score less than 7 in even one...would i have to reappear or is there way?


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Priya82 said:


> Thnks...it does..mine is a skilled migration...so...am a little concerned that if i score less than 7 in even one...would i have to reappear or is there way?


I believe the threshold for skilled migration visa is 6 in every section so you should not get below this to qualify for skilld migration...7 in every section will qualify you for migration and fetch you 10 marks...

You may refer to Booklet 6 for more detailed info...


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> If you have completed your 12 weeks, it is no harm in phoning them. they are very polite and understandable with our enthusiasm as well.. so give a try .all the best.
> 
> sorry , not able to help on second question., but it is disheartening to hear about the situation in Aussie for Indians.


Hi

Great to see that People who have ack rec date on 19 august has got his outcome on 29th november.

Mine date is near to August 2013. I am in 15th week. So far not heard from Vetassess. I have already posted the status in other threads and there also people are waitign.

Not sure how long does it take?

Can any one guide me...is it ok if I call them to check my status? As one of you mentioned it will not harm the outcome but still i am not sure what to communicate and what language to use? it is very risky to talk directly without any guidance to immigration department....

Please guide what should be the communication while i call them?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hi
> 
> Great to see that People who have ack rec date on 19 august has got his outcome on 29th november.
> 
> ...


No need to worry. You can call them ,mention your case no. and tell them that you are calling to check the status as you are already in the 15th week. They are very polite .


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> No need to worry. You can call them ,mention your case no. and tell them that you are calling to check the status as you are already in the 15th week. They are very polite .


Thank you so much.

2 more queries please.


1)
Some couple of weeks ago suddently i saw the Documents Upload Tag on left side of window when i open the application status.
When i click on it.....it mentions NO Documents Uploaded.

I think that is the new tab added for Online application processing which they recently introduced. Is this right? or am i missing on that? is that so my agent has not uploaded the docs on website and hence since 15 weeks i am not geeting any reply.
I contacted my agent and he told me that we as an applicant don't need to upload anything. It is Vetasses who will upload the docs on that tag once they procee the application. Is it so?

2)
Even i sent the Urgency request form to vetasses 2 weeks back...i.e. while i completed 12 weeks. But still even after 2 weeks passed...i have not heard from them.....what should i consider?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

decipline said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 2 more queries please.
> 
> ...


Urgency form will not be entertained by Vetassess unless there is a valid reason such as expiry of passport,upcoming bday etc.,Did you agent send the urgency request on your behalf? Has your agent given you the password for you to log in and check your status? Bcoz agents generally log in thru the agent gateway and it contains information of all thier clients details. Of course sometimes agents can log in individual applicants details and share the same with their client.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

decipline said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 2 more queries please.
> 
> ...


With reference to point 1, this tab is for uploading documents by the candidate...In case any further documents are required they will request you to upload those documents through this tab on their website...In my case this tab wasnt there so I had emailed the soft copy of the extra documents requested by my CO...

Vetassess doesnt upload anything on the website...After the completiton of the assessment you will receive an email that the assessment has been completed and also the status on the website would change as 'Completed'..Post this you can request them to fax the letter..I believe they do it between 3-5 pm Australia time....

You can call them wehenever you want as they are really helpful and understand the anxiety of the candidate...


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

I am planning to apply for Financial Investment Adviser - 222311 to vetassess.
I am working in a bank as Deputy Manager. the job responsibilities do match with my profile.Kindly suggest weather to move further or not. Kindly suggest.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi! 

I am planning to send in my application to vetassess as an HR Adviser. I have a few questions that I need some clarification on, before i can continue.

1) Being in Pakistan, can I still lodge an online application? 
2) They have mentioned that for people in Pakistan the awarding body of the certificates i.e. educational and employment need to send the evidence directly to vetasses. Will this require me to send my application via post as well ?
3) Which awarding bodies are refereed here? My university where I studied or HEC (Higher education commission of Pakistan) for my degrees?
4) How can I pay my fee if I opt to apply online?

Your comments and help will be much appreciated! 

Thanks,


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am planning to send in my application to vetassess as an HR Adviser. I have a few questions that I need some clarification on, before i can continue.
> 
> ...


Dear Sanazeh

1. Yes. Being in Pakistan you can still Lodge your Application Online
2. HEC will Seal the Degrees after Attesting them But they will not send the Documents to the Destination. First get the Degrees Attested from HEC then Ask them to seal it as well. After Sealing simply you can send them to Immigration
(As I Did)
3. HEC (Awarding Body is Higher Education Commission) 
4. You can Pay your Fee Online through Credit Card or Through Demand Draft (Demand Draft can be prepared from Exchange Companies like Dollar East

Hope this will be useful to you
Thanks


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey! Thanks alot roze! This helps. I might have more questions popping up and shall post them here.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hey! Thanks alot roze! This helps. I might have more questions popping up and shall post them here.



No Worries
I am also Here to Help you out


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Inderjeet said:


> I am planning to apply for Financial Investment Adviser - 222311 to vetassess.
> I am working in a bank as Deputy Manager. the job responsibilities do match with my profile.Kindly suggest weather to move further or not. Kindly suggest.


Hi Inderjeet,

My job category is also same. Yes you can apply for this category. You just need obtain roles and respinsibilities as per ANZSCO requirements on the company letter head or prepare a declaration from your line manager.

Pls write to for further queries if you may have.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## mandeepsinghmba (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I am Mandeep, want to apply for Australian PR under job code 221214 INTERNAL AUDITOR

Generally Internal Audit is done by CA. However, I am performing these responsibilities as Assistant manager with KPMG being MBA. 

I have overall experience of 7 years. However, experience relevant to Internal Auditor is close to 2.5 years.

Is it good to apply for skill assessment test??


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> usually it ranges from 10-12 weeks, but i have already crossed 12th week.
> 
> sometimes they do employer verification. either through email or call



Hi Guys,

I am a newbie, that is completely true on the basis of the provided documents Vetassess will make a decision for ref check and physical check depending on the clarity of presented documents.

Lets wait and watch..

:shocked:

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thx nector,

Hope fr the best


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I had got my ACS assessment done along with VETASSESS. My ACS assessment outcome was 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX completed June 2004 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

And my experience of 4 years was deducted from total experience. 

I also submitted for VETASSESS assessment. Since I got a positive outcome from ACS, I did not bother about VETASSESS. Now my agent is saying I need VETASSESS outcome as well. The problem is I have not yet received a letter from VETASSESS. I got an email from them saying it is completed on 14th October, however I have not received any letter yet. I have mailed them today saying that I have not recieved the letter.

Can anybody help me here? Anybody faced similar issue?

Also is the VETASSESS letter required if ACS assessment is positive?

Thanks,
SNCJ


----------



## ryan11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Senior members,

I have a query, I am starting my vetassess online process today and I know it may take upto 3 months to receive the outcome.

I am scoring barely the cut-off points required for my category of General Skills application and the age related points will be gone after 1st march as I turn 33 on this day, while the vetasses outcome may come only towards the end of march.

In these circumstances is there any way out for me, or I have missed the boat?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ryan11 said:


> Senior members,
> 
> I have a query, I am starting my vetassess online process today and I know it may take upto 3 months to receive the outcome.
> 
> ...


Buddy, IELTS better score is one way out.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## ryan11 (Jan 9, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Buddy, IELTS better score is one way out.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Hey Santhosh,

Thanks for the reply, I have already appread for the IELTS and my score is as follows:

Listening: 7.5 
Reading: 7.5 
Writing: 8.0 
Speaking: 8.5 

so I have not scored 8 in any section.

Are you saying that even if I lost my age related points but scored over 8 in each section in IELTS then I will score 20 in that section which can compensate for the loss of 10 marks of the age?

I still have hope in this case.

Can you/others suggest some other means to improve the overall points score.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ryan11 said:


> Hey Santhosh,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I have already appread for the IELTS and my score is as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes Ryan. What you need is overall points immaterial of how get those points. So, if you can score over 8 in all bands that can compensate.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

ryan11 said:


> Senior members,
> 
> I have a query, I am starting my vetassess online process today and I know it may take upto 3 months to receive the outcome.
> 
> ...



Why don't you submit urgency request form , they take age into consideration and it can get done faster .. it worth the try .. and also try to resit the IELTS ,, so one of them may work for you.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

ryan11 said:


> Senior members,
> 
> I have a query, I am starting my vetassess online process today and I know it may take upto 3 months to receive the outcome.
> 
> ...


I hate to be the bringer of bad news, but depending on which ANZSCO code you are going for, if you are scraping the minimum requirements, you may not get an invite for a couple of months even if you got the positive skills assessment tomorrow. So i'd look at the skill select reports to see who much of a wait you'd have.

Are you using State Sponsership, if not that might be worth looking at.

James


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ryan,

Buddy state sponsorship and IELTS are two ways to recover age point losses.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Need help in documentation*

Hi I am filling this form and I need some help...Education....should it be 10th and 12th standard or the 7 yrs and 3 yrs... and pls tell me if below documentation is enough:
1) 10 class marksheet and passing certificate
2) 12th class marksheet and passing certificate
3) Graduation marksheets and degree certificate
4) My experience letters from previous 3 companies

my skills are Call and contact center manager

Please do let me know if anything more is required....if anyone has a draft copy of filled form pls do let me know of pass it to ravi.prithvi @gmail

You can remove your personal info from that draft....I don't wanna make any mistakes as I don't have much time in hand....pls pls suggest


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Ravi,

Which form are you filling exactly? Assuming that it is the skill assessment form, you also need to add your salary slips/salary certificates with all these documents. Preferably 2-3 from each employment. 

Also, in the education section of SRG1 form education needs to be filled as below:

Primary: 1st to 5th Class
Secondary: 6th to 12th Class 

This was suggested by my consultant based on their experience. 

Hope this helps.

Regards,


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh and off course your updated resume also needs to be sent with all other documents.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Sanazeh....thanks for the response....a quick check....I am filling application for skill assessment....in case if I don't have salary slips for one of the employments how does it work... ?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I am kinda confused in one the posts someone mentioned 10 and 12 class whereas a friend of mine said Primary = 7 yrs 1-7 standard) and secondary 3 yrs 8-10 standard....


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Ideally, if you can get in contact with your employer and ask them to issue a salary certificate for the time you worked for them. 

But if you cannot do that then I guess you can just send for the ones you have. If your case officer do ask for it you can let them know that you do not have that record, at that time you can provide them your bank statement as a proof of paid employment. That should serve the purpose.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

I know the education part is confusing since it is different for every country. I told you what I was recommended to do by my consultant and I am filling it up the same way.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I am so very dead here  I don't have that bank account details anymore which I had as my 3rd last employment...Hope I can get some document....


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Other than the documents I need to provide other than what I had mentioned....and for education there is no documentation...do I need any document from the attesting authority? I don't wanna go through the agency as they are charging 1200$ and that expensive...it is over and above what I have to pay Veta


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Feb 28th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'Lodged'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take to change my status and what are the next steps I should plan to save time, Waiting for my IELTS result.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
SK


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Suhail,

Vetassess takes 10-12 weeks on an average depending on the number of applications they receive .

All the best with your IELTS.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

suhail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Feb 28th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'Lodged'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take to change my status and what are the next steps I should plan to save time, Waiting for my IELTS result.
> 
> ...


Soon the status will change to "In Progress" Maybe with Couple of days or more earlier.


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

roze said:


> Soon the status will change to "In Progress" Maybe with Couple of days or more earlier.


Thank you very much, today, I got my Status changed from "Lodged" to "In Progress" .....


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

suhail said:


> Thank you very much, today, I got my Status changed from "Lodged" to "In Progress" .....


Perfect  
best Of Luck


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

If someone can help me it will be great...
I wanted to know if we can upload documents at multiple times or we have to upload them all together....
As I was uploading and my session expired and I lost work of past 3 hours due to that...
please help


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

outkasted said:


> If someone can help me it will be great...
> I wanted to know if we can upload documents at multiple times or we have to upload them all together....
> As I was uploading and my session expired and I lost work of past 3 hours due to that...
> please help


If this question is regarding Vetassess then read this 

You have one month to upload your documents, and you can do them at multiple times .. *BUT *, once you click on "Finished uploading" , you WILL NOT be able to upload any more documents.

If, you needed to add documents after that , you will have to email Vetassess and ask them to enable the upload feature again and give them good reason.

So it is better to take your time in uploading as long as you didn't click on "Finished uploading"


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Survivor said:


> If this question is regarding Vetassess then read this
> 
> You have one month to upload your documents, and you can do them at multiple times .. *BUT *, once you click on "Finished uploading" , you WILL NOT be able to upload any more documents.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much,just finished uploading all my documents...
Fingers Crossed and eagerly waiting


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Also, can anyone throw some light on the chances of Vetassess calling the references as I have given the reference of my reporting officer who is also head of the organization.
I will be telling him about this but wanted to know how much time I have before Vetassess' chances of contacting the references increases.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

outkasted said:


> Also, can anyone throw some light on the chances of Vetassess calling the references as I have given the reference of my reporting officer who is also head of the organization.
> I will be telling him about this but wanted to know how much time I have before Vetassess' chances of contacting the references increases.


If they will be confuse for anything then definitely they will call the employer as happen in my case. They call me and my employer to clear the confusion.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

outkasted said:


> Thank you so much,just finished uploading all my documents...
> Fingers Crossed and eagerly waiting


Wish you all the best


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

ravikumk said:


> I am so very dead here  I don't have that bank account details anymore which I had as my 3rd last employment...Hope I can get some document....


You can contact your bank and i am sure they can search ur bank account details based on various fields like Pan no..address etc.


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Do different occupations' assessments take different time at VETASSESS because of complexities associated with the trade or the country from where the application is (including country of origin for qualifications and employments) or on the number of applications that specific occupation
or
the time taken for assessment is fixed...?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

getsetgo said:


> Hello
> 
> My friend is applying for vetassess for 149211 as call or contact centre manager. Assessing authority is vetassess. The job code is only in CSOL. Will need ACT sponsorship.
> 
> can anyone guide what documents are needed and what is the fees for Vetasssess


Assessment fees for Vetassess is AUD 630. Processing time is around 12 weeks. 
Important documents required are: 
All educational certificates, notarized
All employment certificates, notarized
Certificate stating your roles and responsibilities from each employer

Vetassess will assess 3 education and 2 employment in last 5 years only. You need to pay extra if you have more than 3 and 2 employment in last 5 years. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Today I had completed 13 weeks and still there is no change in my status still it says "In progress", have any idea how much time these people take to change the status my ANZSCO code & Job Description: 134299 - Health and Welfare Service Manager.
Thanks in advance...

Regards,
Suhail


----------



## shawaiz (Jun 19, 2014)

*Awarding body is HEC or university*

I have a bit confusion, please clarify that degree awarding body is university or HEC, as in my understanding it should be university not HEC





roze said:


> Dear Sanazeh
> 
> 1. Yes. Being in Pakistan you can still Lodge your Application Online
> 2. HEC will Seal the Degrees after Attesting them But they will not send the Documents to the Destination. First get the Degrees Attested from HEC then Ask them to seal it as well. After Sealing simply you can send them to Immigration
> ...


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

shawaiz said:


> I have a bit confusion, please clarify that degree awarding body is university or HEC, as in my understanding it should be university not HEC


I believe its HEC

Still Confuse???
Then PM mein


----------



## ucc (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi...
I wanted to apply hr skill assessment (vetassess ), i have some doubts .

Qualification
9 months diploma in accounts
9 months diploma in banking management
7 years exp in the hr 
So should i hopr for positive assessment or it will be waste of money


----------



## dd17 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi.. I am in the process of my PR application under 189, filed EOI on 8th Aug'14 by cliaming 60 points

1) Age - 30 points
2) Skill Assessment - Internal Auditor (Vetassess, Result Positive) - 15 Points
3) Completed IELTS with overall 7.5 Band (scored perfect 7 in all) - 10 Points
4) Posess 3 yrs of relevant work exp - 5 points

However, I have few concerns regarding pts claimed for work ex
Worked in 3 different Cos
07/11 to 09/11 - 1st employment
09/11 to 11/12 - 2nd employment
11/12 till date - 3 rd employment

Vetassess Outcome letter states - _*EMPLOYMENT ASSESSED, ASSISTANT MANAGER 09/2011 TO 11/2012 MEEETS THE MINIMUM REQUIREMENT FOR THIS OCCUPATION*_

*Does that mean i am not entitled to claim points for my 1st and 3rd employment ?? *


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

If the roles and responsibilities of the 3rd employment is same as the one assessed then you can claim points ..provided you can prove the same to DIBP along with relevant docs..

I am little confused with the point 2 and 4 in the points calculation that you mentioned.. Is the 15 points for education or work experience ???

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

dd17 said:


> Hi.. I am in the process of my PR application under 189, filed EOI on 8th Aug'14 by cliaming 60 points
> 
> 1) Age - 30 points
> 2) Skill Assessment - Internal Auditor (Vetassess, Result Positive) - 15 Points
> ...


As far as I know, you can not claim point for any employment for which the minimum duration is less than 6 months. So, you can not claim point for the 1st job.

And, for the 3 rd job, VET have not assessed it as highly relevant, that's why VETASSESSS did not mention it on the outcome letter. So, you can not claim point for 3 rd job as well. 

You can only claim point for 2nd job. 

So, your current total points are 55:

1) Age - 30 points
2) Education minimum Bachelor degree - 15 Points (It's Not for Skill assessment)
3) Completed IELTS with overall 7.5 Band (scored perfect 7 in all) - 10 Points
4) Posses 1.2 yrs of relevant work exp - 0 points

I suggest you to try for state govt. nomination to get another 5 points and apply for 190 visa. Because, if you apply for 189, then there in a high possibility to get refusal from immigration.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*Call from Vetassess for change of code*

Guys,

Initially, I opted for Vetassess Advisory Services. I applied for ANZSCO 232214 Other Spatial Scientist. I got a positive response from advisory services. 

Then lodged my application for skill assessment. Recently, I got a call from my Case Officer (CS) saying that my work profile doesn't match with the job description of ANZSCO 232214. 

They have to say it now.....seriously......after 45 days of application? 

My CS suggested me to change my occupation to 225499. I checked with DIBP, this occupation code is only on CSOL, whereas this occupation is closed in all the states. 

Please suggest me. I don't know now what needs to be done?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*Call from Vetassess for Change of Occupation*



sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> Initially, I opted for Vetassess Advisory Services. I applied for ANZSCO 232214 Other Spatial Scientist. I got a positive response from advisory services.
> 
> ...



Frenz, any response on my query?


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

Is there anybody who uploaded any outstanding documents? I got a massage from Vetassess that I have missed a document and I should supply it. Application is on 13th week. How long will it take to get my result after updating documents???


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Frenz, any response on my query?


What is your current job & designation??? 

AND, you have no choice but to change your occupation code now. Because, if you stick & stay with the same occupation code that you have applied for now, then you have the high possibility to receive a negative outcome and you lose your application fee for nothing. Because assessor has told you already to change your occupation, so there is no other alternative.

Do, what the assessor says, get the positive outcome in your hand for new code, keep it in your hand and wait for the states to open up. In this way, you don't loose money for nothing but getting a positive result and in your hand ready.

In the mean while, prepare another file to apply to Vetassess that you think is highly relevant with your current occupation, take help from a best migration lawyer, and then apply to VETASSESS again for your desired occupation code. There is no offence to apply for different occupation code.


----------



## dd17 (Aug 15, 2014)

My consultant advised that VETASSESS comements only on one job if all are relevant. I queried the same with VETASSESS they confirmed.


----------



## dd17 (Aug 15, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> If the roles and responsibilities of the 3rd employment is same as the one assessed then you can claim points ..provided you can prove the same to DIBP along with relevant docs..
> 
> I am little confused with the point 2 and 4 in the points calculation that you mentioned.. Is the 15 points for education or work experience ???


15 points is for education


----------



## karthik4379 (Jul 7, 2014)

i believe that organizational chart needs to be submitted for vetassess if nominating a occupation such as a 'customer service manager" can ANYONE PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME IF THE ORGANIZATIONAL CHART SHOULD HAVE THE NAMES OF MY CO WORKERS OR SHOULD IT JUST HAVE A DESIGNATION MENTIONED ON IT AND SHOULD I GET THE ORGANIZATIONAL CHART NOTARIZED


----------



## Achiever27 (Oct 4, 2014)

*How strict is VETASSESS verification?*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for skill n work exp assessment through VETASSESS. I would like to know how strict is there verfication? Do they call each employment for confirmation? Also, do they call random person from the company other than whom we referred to do confirmation?

Your reply will be much appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## farihaa* (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, my husband apply for skill assessment through agent,four month already left .when i asked my agent for my result then he said it is under process then after he told me vetassess is asking for your educational doc which we send six month back directly to vetassess through awarding authority/university as per agent instruction.when he again ask for doc then again we gave him the tracking no & proof of delivery that vetasses melbourne already received it .Now more two weeks left but still my agent is saying its under process,please help me how can i see my status even i don't have the vetassess tracking no.additionally i already paid vetasses fee through my bank credit card.any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

farihaa* said:


> Hi, my husband apply for skill assessment through agent,four month already left .when i asked my agent for my result then he said it is under process then after he told me vetassess is asking for your educational doc which we send six month back directly to vetassess through awarding authority/university as per agent instruction.when he again ask for doc then again we gave him the tracking no & proof of delivery that vetasses melbourne already received it .Now more two weeks left but still my agent is saying its under process,please help me how can i see my status even i don't have the vetassess tracking no.additionally i already paid vetasses fee through my bank credit card.any help will be highly appreciated.


Hello farihaa,
I don't think that there is any way that you can track your application without your Application reference number. Ask your agent for your Application Reference number. Then you can call/email vetassess to know the status of your application.


----------



## farihaa* (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot,now finally we got the positive result from vetasses.Can some one guide me what will be the next step?


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

farihaa* said:


> thanks a lot,now finally we got the positive result from vetasses.can some one guide me what will be the next step?


congratulation!!!!!!!!! What is the occupation??


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

farihaa* said:


> Thanks a lot,now finally we got the positive result from vetasses.Can some one guide me what will be the next step?


Congratz....Next step would be to sit for IELTS.

What is the occupation code that you have received positive on??????

If you already have IELTS then you should submit your EOI as soon as possible.


----------



## o2424gsm (Feb 13, 2015)

*Still On Vetassess*

Hello guys,

I have been following this wonderful forum for some time. I am really glad at how the discussion and questions has been really helpful.

Please I need some guide. I just got my Vetassess assessment outcome. The assessment is positive and it states "Based on the evidence provided, at least one year/s of employment assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation (Geologist) and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.. 

I have MSc in petroleum geosciences and currently worked as a geologist. During MSc, I worked as teaching and research assistant which was for about 2.5yrs. Prior to that and after my BSc in geology, I worked as geophysicist for two years. In total I have 6yrs of experience.

I was surprised that only the experience after my MSC counts here. So here is my question....

1. Will DIBP use only what is stated on the vetassess outcome as the only valid experience or will they have a look at the other experience? 

2 What really count to DIBP in the result? is it the POSITIVE or NEGATIVE part of the assessment or its the assessed employment stated on the outcome? 

3. More over, I am confused because my EOI/SKILL-SELECT says I have 60points based on all my experience but I am afraid that Vetassess only reckoned with less than 2ys and thats in itself might lessen my points eventually and even worse of, will narrow my chance of being invited for the 190. So I do not really know may be to submit the EOI or better remove it.

4. If I indicate that I want nomination from "Any" state/territory in my skill select EOI, does that really affect my chance of being quickly nominated for 190 by any of the states/territories? is it better to choose only one state/territory or to choose any?

I hope I am really clear enough in my questions. I apologise for having too many to ask. Please help me out.


----------



## farihaa* (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi my occupation is engineering technician,but i want to know how we can achieve the 60 points to apply for state nomination or eoi,still i did not add the ielts points,depends on my result.please guide us to achieve the 60 points.is there any points for adeliede or any other state? My points are 55. Thanks.


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

Any EHS officer or Environment Consultant/Scientist here getting their skills assessed through VETASSESS?


----------



## edbi (Jul 16, 2015)

dharmak86 said:


> Any EHS officer or Environment Consultant/Scientist here getting their skills assessed through VETASSESS?


I am.
I lodged the documents in May 4th and since then no information from Vetassess.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi - have applied for skill assessment on July 2, 2015, when should we expect answer, the application is still showing as under process. How long does the same normally and would we get response. When i see the the occupation which we have applied for it has moved from High availability special conditions. What does that mean. I really am positive but any help/advise is welcom. Thanks


----------



## PS1234 (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you receive any updates from VET?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

PS1234 said:


> Did you receive any updates from VET?


nothing as of now  dont know what to do..


----------



## aishalange (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi can anyone give a more detailed list of documents that I need to submit to VETASSES? I'm having trouble with the employment evidence part and how to label them properly. Help please.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

aishalange said:


> Hi can anyone give a more detailed list of documents that I need to submit to VETASSES? I'm having trouble with the employment evidence part and how to label them properly. Help please.


Hi - you need to provide:
1. Experience letter from each employer (current/past) on the company letter head duly signed by the authorised/HR signatory.
2. Organisational chart for each employer
3. Educational proof i.e. school/college/prof college
4. Appointment letters and relieving letters of your employer current/past
5. Copies of payslips/Tax return
6. Passport size photographs (2 no.)
7. Detailed Resume
All the above documents need to be cerified.

Hope the same helps.


----------



## parag2001 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello mates !
I have more than 3 years of experience in financial Stock broking company as a branch manager in trading Should I go for as Fin Insti branch manager or Financial dealers ..
My first choice is NSW


----------



## user1985 (May 16, 2016)

Can anyone advise as to what is the format for Reference letter from the company? What should be included in it? Anyone who has got a positive reply from VETASSESS please share the format of the reference letter and resume? It will assist people applying to have some reference.


----------



## saad_86 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Online Application of Vetassess*

Dear Friends

During completing the online application form of vetassess i am having a problem related to 2nd tab of occupation in filling the field of visa type* there is "General Skill Migration" and "Regional migration scheme" to select .....so which i do select as i am intent to apply in 189 , 190 or 489 any one of them as per suitability so which i have to select the option ? 

what is difference btw them "General Skill Migration" and "Regional migration scheme" ?

Did my Visa type option during assessment online application form of selecting will mention at my assessment outcome result ?

what is the duration of vetassess outcome result i am applying at "applicant login" ?

waiting for your reply


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this site and would like to get some information and want to know more about Skill Migration process and all. I guess in my case its a bit complicated. Planning to do the whole process on my own (without any help from the migration agent). Here are some info...

Age - 36
Qualification - Bachelor Degree in Human Resource Management (Obtain in OCT 2015)
Working Exp - 14 years (join in 2002)
EILTS / PTE - NOT YET
Vetassess - NOT YET
SS - NOT YET

Even though I have 14 years of working experience, but I only obtained my Degree last year (OCT 2015) - part-time study. From what I have gathered, they will only see 12 months of working experience after get my qualification (Degree) ???

Also 14 years of working experience (same group of companies but inter-transfer but holding the same post and doing the same job) It is only for internal use that they transfer the staff name from company A to company B or to company C but it does not effect on the job or the post what so ever. (will this matter to VETASSESS when they assess the it)

Will I get enough point??

Anyone have idea kindly share.


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

rena694 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site and would like to get some information and want to know more about Skill Migration process and all. I guess in my case its a bit complicated. Planning to do the whole process on my own (without any help from the migration agent). Here are some info...
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 
Based on what you provided, here is your point I can estimate: 25 points for Age, if you get 7.0 in IELTS you'll get 10 points, more 10 points for Bachelor degree.
However, I think you should register advisory service to get on the right track before submitting any assessment because your work experience and education sounds quite complicated.
Regards,


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

saad_86 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> During completing the online application form of vetassess i am having a problem related to 2nd tab of occupation in filling the field of visa type* there is "General Skill Migration" and "Regional migration scheme" to select .....so which i do select as i am intent to apply in 189 , 190 or 489 any one of them as per suitability so which i have to select the option ?
> 
> ...


Hi saad,

To be honest, you should google migration visa types before doing any application.
This is what I copied from a website, quite simple:
Skilled Independent Subclass 189
Permanent visa option, the skilled independent does not require sponsorship by a relative or state/territory government

Skilled Nominated Subclass 190
A permanent visa requiring nomination by an Australian State or Territory government

Skilled Regional Provisional Subclass 489
This is a 4-year provisional visa which allows holders to live only in certain areas of Australia. You would need to be sponsored by an Australian relative living in a designated area, or by a state or territory government.


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

cadimi said:


> Hi mate,
> Based on what you provided, here is your point I can estimate: 25 points for Age, if you get 7.0 in IELTS you'll get 10 points, more 10 points for Bachelor degree.
> However, I think you should register advisory service to get on the right track before submitting any assessment because your work experience and education sounds quite complicated.
> Regards,


Hi Cadimi,

Yes. Thanks. Will sure explore more to get further info.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

*vetassess fees through email*

This is regarding Applicants who have a positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS and who now wish to add further employment to gain points for immigration purposes!

I need to fill in SRG35 form.

Since there is no online payment, they have asked for credit card details.

My doubt is , it is safe to provide credit card details through the mail?

Is there any other option?

I saw that demand draft is possible, but my bank does not have MICR code for their demand draft.

Moreover, it might take longer time.

Any advice??


----------



## lucky19me (Sep 9, 2016)

I took positive skills assesment. Data lodge 13.04.2017, data finalizing 09.05.2017. Overall 26 days!


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

*seniors please guide*

today all verification from employer goes good through vetasses called now the question is will they also called on my contact no?
secondly i have noticed in this thread they are taking about 1.5 month to 2 months for final decision what u people say?


----------

